
The Pros and Cons of Startup Accelerators - jennyjenjen
http://mashable.com/2013/06/11/startup-accelerator-growth/
======
jennyjenjen
Interesting to see how an outlet like Mashable talks about startup
accelerators. Kind of nice to see San Diego mentioned, too.

